# Gesucht: Trails in Berchtesgaden



## Max.Schumann (16. August 2007)

Servus!
bin nun seit 2 Wochen als Zivi in Berchesgaden und suche nun feine Trails in der Gegend. Bestmöglicherweise gezeigt von Ortskundigen flow- und abfahrtssüchtigen Trailbikern ...  

Bin aber auch für jeden anderen biketechnisch die Region betreffenden Tip dankbar! 
In welchem Lokalforum wäre ich am besten aufgehoben?

schöne Grüße

mÄxxx


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. August 2007)

Probier´s mal im Münchner Forum, da treiben sich auch ein paar BGL-er rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Max.Schumann (26. August 2007)

HILFE!!!

gibts wirklich niemanden, der hier in der Gegend um Berchtesgaden schon mal gute Trails gefahren ist oder am besten noch fährt??
was mache ich denn nun?? alleine biken ist höchstens halb so spaßig ... und gute trails zu finden (2-3 habe ich nun schon) deutlich schwieriger ....

bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!!!

HILFE!!!


----------



## fatz (26. August 2007)

mexxwolf schrieb:


> was mache ich denn nun??


eine topografische karte 1:25000 vom bayerischen landesvermessungsamt kaufen und 
selber trails suchen? tip: selbstklebende folie drauf und jeden verdaechtigen weg mit
wasserfesten rotem folienschreiber markieren. da hast du auf jeder tour was neues zu 
entdecken. und es gibt verdammt viel, was (fast) keiner kennt.


> alleine biken ist höchstens halb so spaßig


da kann ich dir leider auch nicht helfen. RO ist n bissl zu weit weg von BGL


----------



## lineseeker (28. August 2007)

Servus !

so - da gibts schon einige sachen 
zb:
1. Reiter Alm bei Bad Reichenhall 
Startpunkt: Jettenbert  - über Schrecksattel auf Reiter Alm (ca 1 stunde Tragepassage ) - Neue Traunsteiner Hütte - Richtung Reith - und Abfahrt über ALPASTEIG (Schwierigkeit ca. S3 )  

FOTOS von der Tour - http://www.salzburg-online.at/leit/superfuxl/R_ALM/album/index.html
 kmz - Google earth datei anbei

2. Aschauer Klamm 

Startpunkt Reith bei Unken - über Aschau - Aschauer Klamm (sehr eng, S2,) -  über Haiderhof nach Schneizlreuth oder zurück nach Reith 


3. Stoisser Alm 

Startpunkt: Anger bei Reihenhall --  am Ende des Uphills bei der Hütte noch ca. 5 min Fussmarsch nach rechts oben zum Kamm ---  ein sehr schneller leichter Downhill führt bis ins Tal. (Schwierigkeit S1 ) 

4. Gaisberg bei Salzburg 

Uphill mit Rad oder Shutteln mit Auto 
viele Trails führen nach unten - einfach in Karte schauen 

5. Bad Reichenhall 

Zwiesel 
Staufen 
Thumsee über Höllenbachalm 
Berchtesgaden - Stallhaus - Blumtautal 

hoffe das reicht für den Anfang --- wenn du genauere infos brauchst oder noch mehr touren melde dich einfach 

sg 

lineseeker


----------



## trialsrookie (28. August 2007)

fatz schrieb:


> eine topografische karte 1:25000 vom bayerischen landesvermessungsamt kaufen und
> selber trails suchen?


Schnorrer so wie ich können sich die Karten auch im Web zusammenbasteln  https://geoportal.bayern.de/portal/showAnwendung.jsp?AID=1&KonfID=12 => DTK 50 (okay, nur 1:50.000, reicht aber für die meisten wanderwege).


----------



## fatz (28. August 2007)

trialsrookie schrieb:


> Schnorrer so wie ich können sich die Karten auch im Web zusammenbasteln  https://geoportal.bayern.de/portal/showAnwendung.jsp?AID=1&KonfID=12 => DTK 50 (okay, nur 1:50.000, reicht aber für die meisten wanderwege).



die kann man aber leider nicht mit einem skript automatisiert downloaden (zumindest nicht
so einfach). bei den tirolern geht das


----------



## schnippi (31. August 2007)

also mexxwolf...

ich kenne dein problem und fühle mit dir.

was du brauchst ist dirt , ja genau

und da du das glück hast und in berchtesgaden wohnst , hast du auch die möglichkeit.

kenne einen ganzen trupp dort der ständig an irgendwelchen sachen weiterbaut.

du findest sie in der struppklamm.

tja und ich muss dann mal warten bis der sport populärer wird und sich auch hier in salzburg mehr leute für den sport begeistern.

viel glück , dzafer


----------



## clemson (31. August 2007)

grad in der ecke thumsee gibt einige sehr geile trails


----------



## bgl-allmountain (1. September 2007)

Am Thumsee gibts ein paar Geheimtips die man wissen muss. Insgesamt ist Freeride/Downhill hier eher nicht so populär, die meissten Mountainbiker sind Racer oder Tourenfahrer und sind auf Forststrassen eher unterwegs.
In BGD ist der Trail von der Kastensteiner Wand runter Richtung Winkl ganz ok.
Für mehr Infos einfach melden.


----------



## Max.Schumann (2. September 2007)

Super.

jetzt bewegt sich ja endlich was!!! Bin also, wie eigentlich nicht erwartet, aber zuletzt beinahe befürchtet, doch nicht der einzige Biker hier in der Gegend ...  werde mir die Trailtipps bei Gelegenheit mal anschauen.

Das entscheidende Ziel dieses Themas bleibt es allerdings weiterhin, Trailmitfahrgelegeheiten in der Gegend zu finden, da gemeinsames Radeln vor allem sehr viel spaßiger ist, es aber auch das Entdecken und Kennenlernen lohnender Trails erheblich beschleunigt und erleichtert ...

wenn also Jemand Lust und Zeit hat und nicht mehr als 20 Kilometer von Ramsau (da wohne ich nämlich) eine trailreiche Tour startet, darf er sich sehr gerne melden!!!

schöne Grüße, schönen Sonntag!

mÄxxx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 7upKG (8. September 2007)

Servas, max ich hab endlich auch hier her gefunden Allso zu Lineseeker der reiteralm tripp ist ja schon wirklich hart darauf des Rad schleppen ist ja schon ziehmlich gewagt. Man man man und auch noch übern schreck sattel. Aber ich werds mal versuchen und dann Reit runter warum nicht. 

@BGL allmountain des stimmt schon gibt nicht viele die hier Singeltrails schetzen, aber wir sind immer stärker vertretten. 

Ich kenn noch einen in der Nähe von Aufham des ist mein aus Berg gerne bereit den mal preis zugeben kennen ja wohl nicht so viele wie es mir scheint. 

Schnellertrail mit viel fahrtechnik Vertretten keine Drups oder wo nur annähernd des Rad abhebt, technisch in so fern das viele Stöcke auf der strecke liegen und es auch keinen sin macht, weil beim nexten wind wieder welche rum liegen. Abfahrt 9% schnelle Forststrasse, 70% schneller ungepflegter Waldweg, 21% Singeltrail .


----------



## bgl-allmountain (9. September 2007)

Auch mal probiert: Vom Predigstuhl/Hochschlegl runter nach Winkl über die Törlschneid....ist viel Schieben dabei, landschaftlich aber ok. Gut zum Fahren dann ab Törlschneid. Auffahrt über Röthelbach.
Noch ein Tip am Predigtstuhl (kurz): Vom Dötzenkopf runter nach Reichenhall. Da dort früher ein Sessellift raufging wurden die Wege so gebaut dass sie eher flach und mit gleichmäßiger Steigung verlaufen, bergab viele Stufen, läuft aber gut dahin. Auffahrt ist nicht möglich, bergauf ist also schieben angesagt..........


----------



## SteVe7 (9. September 2007)

Wenn du wirklich extremste Trails liebst dann wären der große und kleine Barmstein was für dich.
Sind zwar in Österreich aber knapp an der Grenze.
Und bergauf musst hald tragen


----------



## Max.Schumann (13. September 2007)

Servas!

suche in erster Linie trailsüchtige Ortkundige ... die mir schöne (auch nen bisschen extreme) Trails zeigen. Meine momentanen Favouriten sind Trail vom Toten Mann (direkt hier bei Ramsau) und über die Bürgermeisterhöhe (bei Reichenhall), beide nur recht kurz und auch nicht wirklich extrem. allein ist halt schwierig. und nur die karte gibt auch keine wirklich sichere Auskunft.
Am Wochenende bin ich leider nicht da, dann ab Montag feierabends gerne unterwegs!!!
zum Predigtstuhl werd ich dann wohl bald mal radeln...
in welcher Richtung liegen denn die beiden Barmsteine??

schöne Grüße!

mÄxxx


----------



## kritimani (13. September 2007)

griass di,

boarmstoana san bei hallein-dürnberg. 
i glaub da SteVe7 wü di damit häckln, san eha kletterstoana. 

oba weil ma scho in da gegend san - zinkenkogelhüttn/hallein  von bgd - obersalzberg - dürnberg oder rossfeldstrassn. huckn imma vü bergradla drinnen de ois und vü mehr wissn. da dafragst sicha was.

a nu was, von bgd aufs stahlhaus und ST zu de jochalmen runter. geht auf genialem Forstweg weiter runter bis golling. über schleichweg wieder auffi zum dürnberg und scho bist wieda in bgd.

pfiat di
kritimani


----------



## bgl-allmountain (15. September 2007)

Probier mal den Weg von der Mordau auf das Hochschwarzeck aus.
Die ist ganz brauchbar und neben der Ramsau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bgl-allmountain (16. September 2007)

Bin heut nach der Reiteralmumrundung noch durch die Aschauer Klamm runter.
Ich muss sagen ein echt krasser Trail den man hier in  der Ecke sonst nicht leicht findet. 90 Prozent sind fahrbar (immer nur kurz mal absteigen), und es kommt echt Flow auf. Zumindest 15 cm vorn und hinten und aufrechte Sitzposition sind erforderlich. Für Hardtail-Racer ist der Trail nix. Und die objektiven Gefahren sind  nicht zu unterschätzen (es geht an vielen Stellen bei Handtuchbreite verdammt weit felsig runter), Brücken ohne Geländer etc. Fahrtechnik sollt schon passen (sonst kann man immer noch schieben oder sich an den Sicherungsseilen anhalten  Bergauf definitiv unfahrbar.


----------



## bgl-allmountain (23. September 2007)

Heut mal den Weg runter von der Reiteralpe nach Reit "gefahren".
Flow ist ganz unten und kurz auf der Alpa-Alm mal aufgekommen. Irgendwie kann man schon einige Passagen "fahren", aber das ist dann mehr ein von Stufe-zu-Stufe-Geruckel, vieles ist einfach unfahrbar. Landschaftlich aber sehr schön. Ein "Hotspot" wird der Alpasteig aber eher nicht werden denk ich.


----------



## Harald Philipp (24. September 2007)

mexxwolf schrieb:


> ... (auch nen bisschen extreme) Trails...



Schau Dich um am Untersberg!


----------



## lineseeker (24. September 2007)

Servus ! 

wo am untersberg bist du schon gefahren - einen der Steige ? -(Eisgraben,Weinsteig) - 
hab ich mir schon öfter überlegt, aber wie ist es mit hochkommen -alles tragen oder mit der bahn - glaub nicht dass die bikes mitnehmen oder ? 

sg lineseeker


----------



## Harald Philipp (24. September 2007)

lineseeker schrieb:


> wo am untersberg bist du schon gefahren - einen der Steige ? -(Eisgraben,Weinsteig) -
> hab ich mir schon öfter überlegt, aber wie ist es mit hochkommen -alles tragen oder mit der bahn - glaub nicht dass die bikes mitnehmen oder ?



Mit der Bahn geht nix. 
Hoch "fahrbar" (da muss man wirklich viel Wumms in die Beine haben) ists von Maria Gern aus. Die Querung vom Bgd. Hochtrohn nach Norden ist hart, weil auch viel technisches hochwärts, aber von dort aus gibts einige schöne Wegerl abwärts, da müsst Ihr aber selber auf der Karte schauen...

Grundsätzlich ist der Untersberg aber nur was für alpin erfahrene, sehr sehr gute Singletrailbiker, die auch Spaß an bösem, verblocktem uphilltrialen haben!


----------



## bgl-allmountain (25. September 2007)

Welcher Weg am Untersberg ist bergab akzeptabel zu fahren?


----------



## Harald Philipp (25. September 2007)

"akzeptabel" ist individuell sehr verschieden, daher möchte ich hier ungerne was konkretes empfehlen, denn nachher bin ich Schuld...

Gefragt wurde nach "extremen" Trails, und ich weiß, dass man die am Untersberg findet. Aber Karte lesen, Schwierigkeiten abschätzen, etc. sollte man eh selber beherrschen, wenn man dort Biken will.

Damit genug zu dem Thema von meiner Seite, wenn noch Fragen, bitte per PM oder Mail an [email protected]

Grüße,        Harald


----------



## lineseeker (30. September 2007)

servus zusammen ! 

so - hab mir heute mal ein bild gemacht vom untersberg - bin zu fuss den doppler steig hinauf.
Also der Doppler Steig ist auf jedenfall größtenteils fahrbar - auf halben weg kommen mal ein paar ziemlich steile holzstiegen mit anschliessender 90 grad kehre und abhang - also eher hantig und sehr riskant wenn überhaupt fahrbar. 
Fahrbar allerdings meiner meinung nach nur bei sehr trockenen Verhältnissen da die vielen Holztrappen extrem rutschig sind. 
Der Einstieg zum Dopplersteig bereitet jedoch Schwierigkeiten. Von Richtung Zeppezauerhaus muss man nämlich durch den steilen Felssteig wobei hier schon tragen sehr riskant wäre - würde ich auf jeden fall abraten. Der einzig mögliche Einstieg ist meiner Meinung nach über den Schellenbergersattel über die Toni Lenz Lenz Hütte. 
Eine Alternativabfahrt  wär noch der Ruperti Weg - Der ist im oberen Viertel vom Hochthron weg problemlos fahrbar - allerdings viele Wanderer - kann man am wochenende sicher vergessen - den unteren Teil hab ich mir noch nicht angeschaut, werd ich bei gelegenheit nachholen. 
Einzig ein problem ist noch das hochkommen. Radl ganz rauftragen ist sicher mörderisch und 3 Stunden muss man sicher einplanen. 
Die Zufahrt über Gern wie Harald meint wäre zu prüfen scheint mir vom Stöhrhaus weg jedoch relativ weit und beschwerlich. 
Vielleicht kennt ja jemand den Weg von Stöhrhaus hinüber zum Salzburger Hochthron. Trails gibts zur genüge vom Untersberg - die restlichen werd ich mir auch noch anschauen, dann aber wieder mit dem bike  

soviel dazu 
l.


----------



## bgl-allmountain (1. Oktober 2007)

recht wenig stufen hat der weg von wolfschwang auf den untersberg rauf soweit ich mich vom zu-Fuss gehen erinner...

am Vorderreifen fahr ich seit kurzem einen 3.0 Zoll Reifen.....einmal gefahren und man will nicht mehr ohne, fahrtechnisch geht bergab einfach viel mehr.


----------



## Jocki (2. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin letztes Jahr die Skiabfahrt runtergefahren- todlangweilig. aber die kann man über den Forstweg bis zur Hälfte hochfahrn. Der Rest ist dann schieben. Hat knappe 2 Stunden gedauert bis ich oben war. Nach Hallturm runter müsste eigentlich auch fahrbar sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocki (4. Oktober 2007)

Gestern hab ich den Fuderheuberg probiert. Auffahrt von Schloß Staufeneck, Moaralm, Steinerner Jäger, Vorderstaufen. Abfahrt über den Fuderheuberg nach Staufenbrück.

Für Spitzkehrenspezialisten im Steilgelände sicher ein Traum, für mich wars nicht so der Hit. Außerdem ist der Weg teilweise sehr brüchig.

Die Abfahrt vom Vorderstaufen, macht sicher mehr Spaß allerdings sind halt 3/4 Forststraße.


----------



## bgl-allmountain (4. Oktober 2007)

Von der Sellarn-Alm bei Schneizlreuth den Teuergraben runter nach Weissbach an der Alpenstrasse, könnt was hergeben. Wär zum ausprobieren, oder ists schon wer gefahren?


----------



## Jocki (5. Oktober 2007)

Ned doof der Plan, auf der Sellarn war ich schon von Melleck aus.(Ristfeuchthorn war der Plan, war aber Sch... zum Abfahrn).Das probier ich vielleicht am Sonntag- wenn ich darf.


----------



## bgl-allmountain (7. Oktober 2007)

Ok bin den Trail runter von der Sellarn durch den Teuergraben gefahren, und es lohnt sich! Über 95% fahrbar, sehr schmal, läuft sehr flüssig dahin, Flow kommt auf jedenfall auf, auch fast keine Stufen etc! Im oberen Bereich ist der Steig etwas exponiert. Fussgänger sind dort fast keine unterwegs.Und bis zum Trailbeginn geht eine Forststrasse. Gut möglich dass das noch nie wer mit dem Bike ausprobiert hat.


----------



## Jocki (7. Oktober 2007)

Freut mich dass, das klappt. Von wo biste denn weggefahren? Ich war heut gottseidank nur auf der Stoißer Alm, oben hat die Hinterradbremse völlig versagt. Nur mit der Vorderradbremse runter war doch ganz spannend.Ich kenn vom Winter die Hochalm (Ramsau) als Skitour. Die müsste auch gut mit dem Bike zu fahren sein. Bergauf muss man aber wohl tragen (2h).


----------



## lineseeker (7. Oktober 2007)

Gut zu wissen dass des so gut zu fahren geht - aber wie schauts mit einer erweiterung richtung sonntagshorn aus ? wär das möglich ?


----------



## bgl-allmountain (7. Oktober 2007)

Von der Hochalm rüber zum Aibleck könnts teilweis fahrbar sein. Das erste Stück runter vom Aibleck ist Tragegelände. Zwischen Sonntagshorn und Aibleck denk ich kann man das Rad nur tragen. Weiter unten vermut ich ists gut fahrbar und landschaftlich sehr schön. Sehr gut einsehbar ist der Weg bei Google Map im Satellitenmodus. Und wie gesagt fast keine Fußgänger. Wer geht auch schon fünf Stunden aufs Sonntagshorn wenns vom Heutal aus wesentlich schneller geht.


----------



## SteVe7 (8. Oktober 2007)

Als sehr schöne Tour mit fast 100% trail bergab würde sich noch folgendes anbieten: Von Berchtesgaden aus aufs Stahlhaus, dann runter zur unteren Jochalm und den Almweg runter ins Bluntautal. Der Almweg ist jedoch bei herbstlichen Bedingungen(Nässe,Laub...) nicht durchgehend fahrbar. Auf dem Almweg sind auch nur wenige Biker und Wanderer unterwegs da er nicht sehr bekannt ist.


----------



## bgl-allmountain (8. Oktober 2007)

Bzgl. Stahlhaus: Übers Hagengebirge zieht ja eine sehr große Hochspannungsleitung vom Pinzgau bis nach Golling bei Hallein.
Bei den Bauarbeiten damals wärs ja gut möglich dass zwischen den ganzen Stützen ein hochalpiner Trail in genialer Landschaft entstanden ist der fahrbar wär, wenn ja dann ist der sehr lang! Auf Google-Map ists nur partiell in hoher Auflösung einsehbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocki (14. Oktober 2007)

Hab heut den Teyergraben probiert. Am Anfang bei dem feuchten Untergrund ne spannende Sache- aber dann hats richtig spaß gemacht. Kleiner Tipp: Auf Radschüchen sollte man verzichten! @Allmountain: Bist Du den Trail komplett gefahren? Wir haben heut den ersten Teil geschoben- mir war das zu Riskant.


----------



## bgl-allmountain (14. Oktober 2007)

Oben die ersten Meter wo der Hang steil abfällt ist es fahrbar, jedoch auch riskant. Ein paar Sachen bin ich nicht gefahren deshalb.
Interessant wärs wie der Trail weiter rauf ausschaut.


----------



## Harald Philipp (15. Oktober 2007)

bgl-allmountain schrieb:


> Hagengebirge



Vorsicht im Hagengebirge - ganz ein fieses Gestein, ähnlich wie im Steinernen Meer. Macht wenig Spaß dort zu Biken (um nicht das "Un..." Wort zu benutzen )

Grüße vom Harald


----------



## erexx (25. Oktober 2007)

hallo
ich hab eine etwas abgewandelte frage!!???
Wer kennt trails die sich jetzt noch akzeptabel fahren lassen???
Hab am Sontag (21.10.2007) die stoißer alm vrsucht und sogar da war schon ein halber meter schnee
mfg andi


----------



## SteVe7 (25. Oktober 2007)

m.M. nach sind derzeit keine Trails fahrbar, da ja so ziemlich alles über 1000m liegt und in dieser Höhe derzeit generell Schnee liegt.


----------



## bgl-allmountain (4. November 2007)

Derzeit sehr gut fahrbar und schneefrei:
Singletrail Bürgermeisterhöhe bei Bad Reichenhall-Kirchberg, Auffahrt von der Saalachsee-Staumauer aus.
Habt Ihr derzeit noch einen Tip was gut geht hier in der Ecke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bgl-allmountain (24. Februar 2008)

Wird wieder langsam alles schneefrei in der Umgebung....
War schon wer unterwegs?


----------



## erexx (24. Februar 2008)

Naja schneefrei is vllt etwas übertrieben!!!
War heute (und gestern) so nur am Teisenberg aber sogar da kommt man eighentlich ohne schieben nicht bis zur Stoißer-Alm rauf (ca 50cm Schnee)
aber bis so 1100 m ist man schon gut unterwegs!!!! (meine persönliche Erfahrung!!!)


----------



## bgl-allmountain (5. April 2008)

Ist schon wieder wer unterwegs in der Gegend?
Schnee hält sich ja hartnäckig heuer.


----------



## erexx (5. April 2008)

Ja
Mit etwas glück kommst du auf 1000m
weiter aber auf keinen Fall
(sorry für die schlechte Nachricht!!! )


----------



## wildkater (6. April 2008)

erexx schrieb:


> Ja
> Mit etwas glück kommst du auf 1000m
> weiter aber auf keinen Fall
> (sorry für die schlechte Nachricht!!! )



...das würde ja für die Thumsee-Trails reichen... aber wird noch ziemlich "tief" sein das Geläuf!??
Ab nächste Woche kommt der Frühling...


----------



## erexx (27. April 2008)

Nur mal so falls es jemanden interessiert:

Ab ca 1100hm liegt noch Schnee (zumindest am Teisenberg)
Man kann aber z.b. schon zur Stoißeralm fahren (hat seit Gestern geöffnet),
da der Weg schon freigefräst ist.


----------



## Laubau (27. April 2008)

Hallo erexx,

von welcher Seite aus ist denn gefräst und die Strecke frei?

Von Anger oder Inzell?

Mein letzter Stand, der aber etwas älter ist und nur vom Hören-sagen, von Inzell gehts bis zur Bäckeralm aber nicht zur Stoißeralm (wie weit dazwischen keine Ahnung) und von Anger aus ist die Strecke frei.

Werd ich dann mal testen, aber nächste Woche solls ja mal wieder schlechtes Wetter haben...

Gruß Laubau


----------



## erexx (27. April 2008)

Von Anger aus
man kann dann aber auch über Teisendorf, Zellberg, Stoißberg... fahren, da sowieso nur am letzten Stück Schnee liegen würde. Das ist aber eh gefräßt. Macht auserdem sehr viel Spaß zwichen den Schneewänden durchzufahren (sind ca 2m-4m hoch)


----------



## bgl-allmountain (8. Mai 2008)

Mittlerweile gehts ja wieder recht gut.
Hat wer neue Trails ausprobiert in der Gegend?


----------



## Jocki (10. Mai 2008)

Leider nicht, meine Bremse ist noch immer nicht da. Ich hab aber beim Laufen nen Trail entdeckt, denn muß ich mal probieren. Steil, rutschig, schnell, viele Kurven und zumindest ein satter Anlieger. Mal sehen, obs auf dem Bike soviel Spaß macht wie ichs mir vorstelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocki (20. Mai 2008)

bin besagten Trail jetzt mal gefahren. Ist ne harte, sehr schnelle Abfahrt. Teilweise sehr ruppig, glitschig (lehmiger boden), tiefe Traktorspurrillen. Keine Sprünge und keine Trialpassagen. Lenker festhalten und vollgas runter. Meine 66 hatte ordentlich was zu tun.  Auffahrt ca.45 min mit dem Bike- abfahrt 5 min. Wer Interesse hat, bitte PM.


----------



## erexx (1. Juni 2008)

Hab auch mal ne neue trailkombi gefunden.
Beschreibung so ähnlich, wie der zuvor, blos im moment eher trocken
sehr wurzelig und manchmal sehr steil, aber macht doch Spass
ist am Teisenberg bei Intresse ebenfalls PM


----------



## bgl-allmountain (1. Juni 2008)

Bin heut am Spätnachmittag vom Zwieselgipfel abgefahren.
Erster Teil gut fahrbar, dann wo´s steiler wird bissl Gewürge und auch mal ein paar Schritte tragen, insgesamt aber läufts relativ flüssig dahin. 
Ab der Zwieselalm runter dann alles fahrbar (bin ich schon einige male heuer gefahren). Auf den Punkt gebracht: Man kanns schonmal machen, selber werd ich es aber bei dem einen Mal ganz rauf zum Gipfel belassen.
Schlepperei: über 1, 5 Stunden.


----------



## mistertom52070 (2. Juni 2008)

Hi zusammen,

kann mir jemand von Euch eine detaillierte Beschreibung der Tour " Rund um den Hohen Göll" geben. Startpunkt Berchtesgaden?

Danke!!!!


----------



## wildkater (2. Juni 2008)

Guckst Du hier:

http://gps-tour.info/tours/view.php/action.view/entity.detail/key.16070/Mountainbike.16070.html


----------



## Jocki (15. Juni 2008)

Hab heut beim Berglaufen ein paar nette Meter Singletrail gefunden. Wenn ichs mit dem Bike probiert hab, gibts mehr Infos!


----------



## halodri (24. Juni 2008)

sei mir nicht bös aber den dopplersteig zu fahren ist derart wahnsinnig
der ist prmanent feucht ..... hallo+wenn Dich da die bergrettung findet und sehen dass Du mit dem bike unterwegs bist lassen die Dich liegen


----------



## bgl-allmountain (4. Juli 2008)

Bin jetzt mal vom Hochstaufen abgefahren; den Weg über die Bartlmad; geht an sich erstaunlich gut zu fahren, im oberen Teil nur leichtes rumwürgen mit kurz mal absteigen; weiter unten ist der Weg dann sehr gleichmäßig angelegt so dass er immer im fahrbaren Bereich liegt; Fullface und Protektoren aufgrund des doch sehr felsigen Geländes angeraten!


----------



## fritt (4. Juli 2008)

Hi,

meint ihr das alles wirklich ernst? Dopplersteig? mit dem Bike?  lol und die 1.000 in den Fels gehauenen Stufen. bei denen es fast jedes Jahre einen Wanderer runterhaut?
Wenn, dann nur der Reitsteig, aber so mancher hat wohl auch Humor ......

lg  fritt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bgl-allmountain (4. Juli 2008)

Gehen tut sehr viel, liegt halt vor allem am Material, ein normales Mountainbike ist unten Schrott nach solchen Fahrten!
Und zu blöd darf Dir das rauftragen von einem 24kg Rad halt auch nicht sein.
Fahrtempo ist eher langsam.
Wesentlich unwohler und v.a. unsicherer fühl ich mich mit dem Rennrad im Stadtgebiet.


----------



## Jocki (8. Juli 2008)

@bgl-allmountain: wie wars vom Staufen mit den Wanderern, ham se gemeckert oder ist ihnen die Kinnlade runtergeklappt. Von wo bist Du eigentlich wegefahren? von ganz oben?


----------



## bgl-allmountain (12. Juli 2008)

Ganz oben ist´s eh locker zum fahren, in der Mitte ist´s bissl exponierter.


----------



## spiff (13. Juli 2008)

bgl-allmountain schrieb:


> Gehen tut sehr viel, liegt halt vor allem am Material, ein normales Mountainbike ist unten Schrott nach solchen Fahrten!
> Und zu blöd darf Dir das rauftragen von einem 24kg Rad halt auch nicht sein.
> Fahrtempo ist eher langsam.
> Wesentlich unwohler und v.a. unsicherer fühl ich mich mit dem Rennrad im Stadtgebiet.



so, du bist also den dopplersteig gefahren.....
wie waren denn so die hühnerleitern im oberen drittel?


----------



## bgl-allmountain (13. Juli 2008)

Den Dopplersteig oben zu fahren bei der Steintreppe ist Schwachsinn weils gar nicht geht!!
War da nie oben, habs auch nicht vor.


----------



## Jocki (28. September 2008)

Hab heute endlich mal wieder meinen Freerider ausgeführt. Vom Stahlhaus runter ins Bluntautal. Der erste Teil vom Stahlhaus weg macht richtig Spaß! Von der unteren Jochbergalm geht anscheinend ein Steig durch den Wald Richtung Bluntautal. Uns wurde heute nach einem Doppelten Platten und nur einem Ersatzschlauch (ich Trottel) die Zeit leider sehr knapp. (Vielen Dank an den netten Biker der mir einen Latexschlauch geschenkt hat-wollt keinen Cent dafür). Wir sind dann schnell die Forststrasse runtergeheizt- war natürlich witzlos.

Ich schau mir die Abfahrt garantiert noch mal an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteVe7 (28. September 2008)

Der Steig geht direkt hinter der unteren Jochalm los. Also direkt bei der Jochalm vorne vorbei und und durch ein Tor.
Nur wir wurden letztes mal von einem Förster oder so verjagt der gerade bei der Alm war!


----------



## Jocki (29. September 2008)

Die Waidmänner haben seit gestern bei mir endgültig verloren! Ham sich doch glatt zwei ältere Herren (ich glaub des war unser herr melleck), inkl. Bewaffnung und Kampfdackel mit dem Hubschrauber am Stahlhaus absetzen lassen. Dann gings erst mal auf ne ordentliche Brotzeit in die Hütte. Welches Wild die dort oben erlegen wollten ist mir nicht ganz klar, schließlich haben sie vor der Landung erst noch nen ausgiebigen Sichtungsflug im Jagdgebiet durchgeführt, da hat sich doch jede Gams und jeder Has scho längst verkrochen.


----------



## Jocki (9. November 2008)

Hab heut ne neue Version einer Staufenumrundung versucht. Bin dabei auf den Trail von der Kohleralm richtung Inzell gestoßen. 700 hm Spitzkehren, für den ders mag ein Traum.Man zirkelt schön langsam und technisch bergab, oft ist es hilfreich wenn man nur auf dem Vorderrad um die Kurve fahren kann (ich kanns nicht). Drops, Highspeed und dergleichen findet man nicht. War mit meinem Ibis Mojo (vorn und hinten 140mm Federweg und racelastige Sitposition) unterwegs, damit war der Trail für mich absolute Obergrenze zu fahren, mußte häufig in den Kehren absteigen. Mit nem entsprechenden Bike sicher ne spaßige Abfahrt.
Um raufzukommen kann man das Bike schultern und rauftragen, oder man kommt von der zwieselalm hin.

Vom Gruberhörndl geht auch ein netter Singletrail Richtung Scharnkopf (ich hab da heut raufgeschoben), der ist aber leider nicht sehr lang, dann stößt er auf die Forststrasse.

Von der Kohleralm richtung Zwieselalm und dann zum Listsee könnte lässig sein.


----------



## Jocki (7. März 2009)

Hab letztens ein Gerücht gehört, dass irgendwo bei Berchtesgaden ne Art kleiner Bikepark entstehen soll- weiß da wer was?

Was meint ihr, ne Abfahrt vom Loferer Skihörndl klappt das? Ich kenns nur von Skitouren, vom Gelände her sollts aber recht lässig sein.


----------



## erexx (7. März 2009)

Nein das mit dem Bikepark wäre mir auch neu....
aber ich wäre begeistert.


Zu deiner Abfahrt kann ich dir leider nix sagen.


----------



## brain1 (17. August 2010)

Hab das einmal ztufällig gefunden. Es klingt danach (sieht danach aus), dass es euch Spass machen könnte. Ist bei Bad Reichenhall...oder vielleicht kennt ihr den Zwiesel eh schon. Ich trag mein Bike dort definitiv einmal hinauf!
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u528d7WuDqo"]YouTube- Zwiesel Mountainbikebefahrung Bad Reichenhall[/nomedia]
Liebe Grüße Walter


----------



## bgl-allmountain (17. August 2010)

1,5 h rauftragen c.a. am Zwiesel, wennst einigermassen Trails fahren kannst ist eigentlich jeder Gipfel im Chiemgau lohnenswert bergab.
Bericht mal wie Dir die Abfahrt gefallen hat.

Max


----------



## findel (17. August 2010)

vom Stöhrhaus runter Richtung Maria Gern über Stöhrweg, für trailfreaks sehr lohnenswert. Hatte den Eindruck am Haus, dass da oben Bergradler wohl doch eher selten anzutreffen sind... ;-) Liegt auch sicher daran, dass ca. 1,5h tragen angesagt ist. 
Bei der Abfahrt gehts richtig zur Sache. Man sollte verblockte ausgesetzte Wege und Spitzkehren mögen......

weiterer netter Trail,kurz aber fein mit Spitzkehren: Wanderweg von der Kneifelspitze runter.....


----------



## erbchen (21. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

gibt es irgendwo Informationen zu MTB-Touren im Berchdesgadener Land?

Die Abfahrt sollte auf Trails sein.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## bgl-allmountain (21. Oktober 2012)

Musst Dir alles selber zamsuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erbchen (21. Oktober 2012)

Ist es in der Gegend nicht erwünscht?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Pfadfinderin (21. Oktober 2012)

Ich würd mal auf den gängigen GPS Portalen suchen oder auf der Homepage von All-Mountain (www.all-mountain.de) Das ist jetzt zwar nicht wochenfüllend, aber die eine oder andere Tour ist schon drin.
Haha, Abfahrt auf Trails, das wollen alle, gibt´s aber nicht am Stück. In BGL ist eh viel Nationalpark, wo das Biken verboten ist.


----------

